# jawbone blanks



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I checked the net and could not find a source for *Jawbone* blanks. Looking for a 10' blank for surf sharking. Thanks, GG


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Roys Bait and Tackle, Corpus Christi..


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes I did see Roy's sells them but it is a drive from Houston to CC and shipping is out because of length. I should have specified a near Houston location. Thanks, GG


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Check out his spring sale. Blanks might be 25-30% off.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Check out his spring sale. Blanks might be 25-30% off.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

ROY'S ( JAW BONE BLANK'S ) ARE 50% OFF ( JAW BONE BLANK'S ONLY )1042,1052 &1053
END'S TODAY A 7:00 PM


----------

